# Saanen milk??? Bitter?



## misfitmorgan (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone ever notice Saanen milk tasting almost bitter? Our doe's milk all has a bitter taste to it and i have no idea why i have never tasted any goat milk like it.

Is it possibly something lacking in her diet....or are Saanen's just different for milk i know they have a low butterfat. Our Alpine's always tasted good, i have thought about pasturizing her milk just to see if it gets the bitter part out. Its just missing the sweet flavor milk normally has that im used too.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 5, 2016)

It may very well just be the Saanen milk. I don't particularly care for the Saanen milk I have had to drink. But it could also be diet. See if you can find a cobalt block for her to lick on, it is supposed to help with milk flavor.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 5, 2016)

x2

I have heard that Saanen milk isn't that great for drinking...


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 6, 2016)

Maybe thats it....i tasted the mini la mancha's milk and its fine. Plan on cheese with the Saanen milk so shall see.

i did not realize Hoeggers shipping was so slooowwww. i have my culture from New england cheese already and waiting on Hoegger's.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 6, 2016)

babsbag said:


> It may very well just be the Saanen milk. I don't particularly care for the Saanen milk I have had to drink. But it could also be diet. See if you can find a cobalt block for her to lick on, it is supposed to help with milk flavor.



i shall look for a cobalt block.


----------



## GAF (Jul 6, 2016)

Our Saanen's milk tasted off when we first started milking her, but now it doesn't at all...
In my experience, pasteurizing eliminates any goaty flavor, but I have no idea why☺


----------



## GAF (Jul 6, 2016)

Although, the pasteurized goat milk at the store tastes awful! ( in my opinion)


----------



## babsbag (Jul 6, 2016)

GAF said:


> Although, the pasteurized goat milk at the store tastes awful! ( in my opinion)



I AGREE, it is nasty.   
The trick to good milk IMO is milk clean, milk fast, chill even faster.   If you pasteurize use stainless steel, no aluminum, and chill as fast as you can afterwards. An ice bath is ideal and a salted ice bath is even better. @Southern by choice says that her milk is better if she chills and then pasteurizes and then chills again. I have no experience with that as I pasteurize when warm and then chill but have never tried it the other way. 

Some goats just have better milk too.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Jun 2, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> x2
> 
> I have heard that Saanen milk isn't that great for drinking...


This is an old thread, but I have 2 saanens and the milk is the best I have ever tasted, sweet,creamy and just the best.  I do feed mine the best of feed, Purina Dairy, crimped oats and periennal peanut hay.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 2, 2019)

My Saanen & SaanenXNubians give me delish milk (used raw).  I do chill fast!  But, love their milk.  Always rave reviews by any who have tried it, also.   Mine browse, graze & get feed at milking.   Yeah old thread but --


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 3, 2019)

I think it was a lack of cobalt or eating to many weeds/bitter plants on pasture. This year my togg's milk tastes bitter but my boers milk was fine...so i dunno cause last year the toggs milk was fine  There is also the factor of them being around the buck 24/7, i heard that cant make milk off too. Our's currently get 1st or 2nd cut grass or grass alfalfa milk hay, a locally produced goat grain, and whatever they find in pasture(atm not much).


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 6, 2019)

At one point one of my was tasting off for awhile but I had pasturized right after milking next time I chilled the pasturized then chilled in my I'm cream maker and it tasted great. I Kno there on plant in the yard if they eat to much of makes it taste off as well. It's amazing to me how many factors go into the taste of milk. Mine go out to the pasture w(with they supper vision unitil fence is finished) don't eat to much of any weed so works well for us.


----------

